# Adjustable rod holders - brand recommendations?



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

As the title says, are there any brands you'd recommend or alternatively steer clear of? Don't really want to spend much more than about the $30 the berkleys go for. Anyone had experience with the 'Snap-loc' brand ones? Thanks for any tips


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

It would be interesting to see where you stick it on the Espri, I have been giving it some thought latelly :? ? But i still can't bring my self to cut holes in my yak :x . But the inevitable will happen soon :shock: maybe i'll practise on my wife's Calypso first 

If you're intersted we could team up one weekend and ponder on where to start and why :?: :idea: :arrow:

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh gawd, I can see it now. Bet a 6 pack wouldn't go astray in that session.

I've got Scottys myself but only because they came with the kayak - got another so the holders are interchangeable. Don't see a lot of difference between them and Berkley's. From quality, down to how the holders operate seem pretty on par with each other. In fact, I almost got a Berkley the other day because I suspect they could be interchangable with the Scotty's. There's a big difference in price though, with Scotty's about double the price. Don't know much about the snap loc but have seen them at whitworths. Berkleys also have different accessories that go into the deck mounts, don't know if this is also the case for the snap locs.

I'm looking a getting the ram tube - baulking at the price. Its like an above deck rod tube. Good for mounting in a peddle hobie - you can angle the rod outwards and avoid having the butt sticking into the legs when peddling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I use Scotty's on all my kayaks.

They are extreemly well made, I cant see them ever breaking, they hardly even show any wear & tear after 12 months. I think they are worth the extra as I have seen rod holders on other yaks which have not help up anywhere near as well as the Scotty's.

The Scotty mounting system is great as well, and the attachments are interchangable with other Scotty gear as well so thats a bonus.

If you look around you can find the Scotty's for around $50......


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Altough a keen user of Whitworths their generic adjustable rod holder requires a hole as big a 20c piece plus the bolt holes and roughly $15.

I get my Berkley BRH adjustables for $29.95 and only 4 bolt holes.

The generic are strong enough its just all the holes for the same result as Berkley


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

On Hobie kayaks, we use Scottys w/Hobie Logos on them. I think the price is worth what you get.

Plus Scotty's have a range of mounts (raised, low profile, etc).

Most boating shops have them as well as "some" kayak shops.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

My Swing (from HoK) has the swivel mount and the flush mount. The swivel I think is a scotty.

I really like the scotty. Once you have set the angle of the holder, to take it on and off is very simple. To insert the holder in it's base, you face it inboard, insert it into the base, then lift and twist it around to it's desired outboard position. It cannot come out until you lift it and turn it inboard again.

The position is by my left foot. I run the rod out at right angles so I can watch the tip.

I'm thinking of getting another one for the right hand side, to make it easier to troll two lures at once.

Cheers Pete


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys. I'll have a look at Whitworths tomorrow. And Milt, i've recently scored a fibreglass SIK off eBay that i'm pimping out so that's where an adjustable or 2 is going


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Chillihilli said:


> To insert the holder in it's base, you face it inboard, insert it into the base, then lift and twist it around to it's desired outboard position. It cannot come out until you lift it and turn it inboard again.


Same with Berkley, if the truth be known, there is probably an adjustable holder factory in China producing them with differing name stamps on assembly line.


----------

